# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3D Printed Self-Learning Robotics

## Brian_Krassenstein

A research team working on its third generation of self-learning and self-repairing robots at the Robotics and Intelligent Systems laboratory at the University of Oslo’s Department of Informatics is in the process of designing and programming 3D printed robots. These robots are designed and programmed to solve complex tasks in situations where humans cannot be present -- for instance, in hazardous landslide areas, compromised nuclear power plants, or deep mines on faraway planets -- by altering their functionality and design to adapt to unexpected obstacles. Ultimately, the team hopes to design self-learning and -repairing robots that use their own 3D printers to produce new parts for themselves. Read more in the full article: http://3dprint.com/24364/self-learning-robots-oslo/ ‎

----------


## DrivrHub

Can I see a video? Maybe there's a YouTube channel? Thank you

----------

